# What tether apps work with 4.2.1?



## Gorilla (Jul 2, 2012)

IM running Jellybro nightlies, and I have tried

Foxfi,
Wifi Tether,
Open Garden,
Built in hotspot.

Nothing works, and Im going on a trip and it would be helpful if i could tether to my ipad....

Anyone having any luck?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

The built in one should work just fine, that's all I've ever used and never had an issue with it. Sounds like a problem with the iPad, are you able to connect to other devices?

I'm running the latest Xenon HD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Gorilla (Jul 2, 2012)

the built in hotspot wont work.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Try another ROM.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Gorilla (Jul 2, 2012)

#no.


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

The native tether works for me and my two laptops and my n7 and n10. It has worked on all 4.2 ROMs I've tried. Cm, aokp, mmuzzy. Early Franco 4.2 kernels broke the tether, but not recent ones. Maybe try as new kernel?


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

I have noticed the same thing. On 4.1.2 roms, I could tether my iPad using the CM10 built in tether. So far, my iPad won't connect on any 4.2 roms i have tried.

My computer and other android phones/devices will tether with no problem tho.


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

Blame Steve Jobs

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Gorilla said:


> #no.


Than go without tether for the week. You've tried all the tether apps a d none work. Sounds to me like a ROM issue.

You asked what works with 4.2.1 and native works just fine for those running a ROM that supports it.

Maybe try posting in jellybro's thread since users of his ROM may have more info for you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

Try a different ROM. In on AOKP 4.2 test builds and i don't have any issues tethering my macbook or iPad mini with the built in tethering

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## najaboy (Nov 5, 2011)

Works fine for me using JBSourcery.


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

Using the built in tether it starts, and devices can connect, but as soon as they try to use the internet I drop my data signal. I still have full signal, just no data. It will then connect and disconnect every time something tries to get to the net through my device.

Might have to go back to 4.1. Haven't decided. I don't tether a whole lot, but when I do need it it sucks not having it.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Easy Tether works perfectly with 4.2.1. Seems to be the only market app that works ATM.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonstrong (Mar 26, 2012)

I've had no problems with running a hotspot from my Toro with either XenonHD or Nexus Evolution, and both are 4.2.1 based. Worked this way for several hours supporting two feature phones, two laptops a Nexus 10 and a Nexus 7 in various combinations.

beamed from my Nexus 10, far, far away...


----------



## Izord (Dec 22, 2011)

Native works fully, with all encryptions options, tethering from a GNEX to a Windows 7 laptop in the latest AOKP Release.

I had to fudge around with it for about half an hour.

When I changed an encryption option, I had to change the SSID on the phone so the laptop would recognize the phone.

Try changing the SSID if the laptop won't recognize the phone.

I have good speed and stability.

Satisfied.

This is Android version 4.2.1 Kernel 3.0.57-leanKernel-5.4-05048-g8c8caa6-dirty that came with the ROM which is aokp_toro_jb-mr1_build-1


----------



## martytoo (Jan 8, 2012)

I changed the log in password and then the built in tether worked. I was not able to get it to work until I messed with it for a while.


----------



## shiznic (Jun 2, 2012)

Gorilla said:


> IM running Jellybro nightlies, and I have tried
> 
> Foxfi,
> Wifi Tether,
> ...


 have you tried to configure the native wifi to open security. i have noticed in the past that i had to open up the wifi security to get an apple product to connect to my wifi tether app. all other devices have no issue connecting


----------

